# مسيحيّ تحوّل من الإسلام يفرّ من مصر مع ابنته



## azazi (24 مارس 2011)

*مسيحيّ تحوّل من الإسلام يفرّ من مصر مع ابنته   *





*
انفتح الباب أخيراً أمام ماهر الجوهري وابنتهللخروج من حياة التخفّي في مصر
حيث كانا يعيشان في هذه الشقة المتواضعة-لكنهما ما زالا يشعران بأنهما في مصيدة
(الصورة: وكالة كومباس)* 
*بعد جهود شاقة لتغيير بطاقة هويتهما، مسيحيّان يفرّان— ليواجها مصيراً مماثلاً.*
*القاهرة، مصر، 21/03 (CDN) —* عندما أقلعت الطائرة التي كانت تقلّ ماهر الجوهري وابنته دينا معتصم من مطار القاهرة الدوليّ في الشهر الماضي بكى الاثنان من الفرح. فبعدما أمضيا عامين ونصف في الخفاء بسبب تحوّلهما من الإسلام إلى المسيحية، اعترتهما مشاعر الابتهاج بالحريّة الجديدة التي حصلا عليها. وشعرا بالأمان أيضاً لاعتقادهما أنّه بمجرد وصولهما إلى سوريا، سيتسنّى لهما الحصول بسرعة على تأشيرات دخول إلى الولايات المتحدة وبدء حياة جديدة. لكن سرعان ما تبيّن أنّ هذا الأمل لا أساس له بعد أن أمضيا أكثر من أسبوع ونصف دون أن يستطيعا تأمين تأشيرة دخول إلى الولايات المتحدة أو إلى أي بلد في أوروبا، وأدركا أنهما في الحقيقة قد استبدلا واقعهما كسجينين في بلدهما بكونهما لاجئين في بلد آخر.  فقد صرّح الجوهري قائلاً، "أشعر وكأننا خرجنا من زنزانة السجن إلى النار. نقتسم أنا وابنتي قناني الماء لنعيش، لأنه لا يوجد دخل". وكان قد ذاع صيت الجوهري (58 عاماً) في مصر بعد أن رفع دعوى ضد الحكومة الوطنية في آب/أغسطس 2008 للحصول على الحق في تغيير الديانة المدرجة على بطاقة هويته الوطنيّة. وكان كل من الجوهري وابنته قد نُعِتا علانية بالمرتدّين في بلد يشكّل فيه المسلمون 84 بالمئة وهم يعتقدون بأن من يترك الإسلام يستوجب الإعدام، وفقا لدراسة صدرت عن مركز بيو للأبحاث. وقد اضطر الجوهري وابنته البالغة من العمر 15 عاماً إلى الاختباء في الشهر نفسه الذي رفعت فيه الدعوى عام 2008. وفي كانون الأوّل/ ديسمبر 2010، وبعد معركة قانونية طويلة، حصل الجوهري على قرار من المحكمة يطلب من وزارة الداخلية السماح له بالسفر، لكنه قال إن الحكومة لم تمتثل لهذا الأمر إلاّ بعد عدة أسابيع؛ وشكّلت ثورة 25 كانون الثاني/يناير-11 شباط/فبراير حافزا جديداً. وقالت دينا إنّه على الرغم من أنّ مغادرة مصر كانت "بمثابة المعجزة،" غير أنها صدمت بشدّة من احتمال اضطرارها إلى قضاء مزيد من الوقت في حياة معلّقة. وقالت إنّها تشعر بالخوف في سوريا تماماً كما كانت تشعر وهي في مصر. وأضافت تقول، "إنّنا قد تعبنا جدّاّ جدّاً من كل هذه المعاناة. لقد فقدت اثنتين من سنوات حياتي وأريد أن أنهي المدرسة ".


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مارس 2011)

*مالهمش امل...و لا ليا انا كمان...مافيش امل*

*لازم نتقبل انه تغيير الدين في بلد عربي مستحيل...يبقي بلاش ندور و نقري من اصله نعيش و نموت و مش مهم نعرف حاجه عشان نرتاح...*


*سلام*​


----------



## antonius (24 مارس 2011)

مش دايما يا تروث...
كان معانا واحد في الاردن عراقي متنصر وييجي على قداديس كنيسة عراقية وكان مشارك وفعال وعايش طبيعي! 
فالامر نسبي, مع ان الاضطهاد موجود في كثير من البلدان!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مارس 2011)

*من أجلك يقتلوننا طول اليوم :-  


++ ولكن الأمر يستحق ، الحياة الأبدية - التى بها الفرح الذى لا ينطق به - تستحق

الحياة الحاضرة ، فى الحق ، بدلا من الحياة الغبية فى جنون الباطل وتخاريف رضاعة الكبير والتبرك ببول الرسول (لأن فيه عصارة نبوته طبعاً) ......ز والشذوذ !!! والمفاخ؟؟ للطفلة المسكينة  !!!!!!!!

كل شيئ يستحق هذا العناء المؤقت*


----------



## جيلان (24 مارس 2011)

*عظيم الهنا الى الناس بتستحمل كل ده من اجله وهما فرحانين
ربنا يرعاهم ويضلل عليهم بايده الحنينة*


----------



## esambraveheart (24 مارس 2011)

*لو طلب اللجوء لفرنسا او ايطاليا فيمكن ان يتم له ذلك بسرعه اكثر من امريكا.. شريطة ان يتبني احد مسئولي منظمة حقوق الانسان  توصيل التماس ماهر الجوهرى للسفارة الفرنسية او الايطالية وعرض قضيته بكافة تفاصيلها علي مسئولي الحكومه الفرنسية او الفاتيكان​*


----------



## esambraveheart (24 مارس 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *مالهمش امل...و لا ليا انا كمان...مافيش امل*
> 
> *لازم نتقبل انه تغيير الدين في بلد عربي مستحيل...يبقي بلاش ندور و نقري من اصله نعيش و نموت و مش مهم نعرف حاجه عشان نرتاح...*
> 
> ...


*كيف عزيزتي.. المسيح الحنان لا يرضي و حتما سيكافئكم اعظم مكافاة علي ثباتكم و صبركم​*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 مارس 2011)

*على حد علمي بينعطى عليها لجوء*
*الرب يكون معن*


----------



## bilseka (24 مارس 2011)

مبروك النعمة


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مارس 2011)

الرب اللي بدا معاهم اول الطريق اكيد هايكمل معاهم للنهايه

ربنا يدبر امورهم ويقويهم علي تحمل باقي المصاعب والمتاعب


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مارس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *كيف عزيزتي.. المسيح الحنان لا يرضي و حتما سيكافئكم اعظم مكافاة علي ثباتكم و صبركم​*


 

*معرفش...*​


----------



## Critic (24 مارس 2011)

*خليكى واثقة فى ربنا شوية يا تروث*


----------



## bob (24 مارس 2011)

*يا تروث عايز الفت نظرك لحاجة صغيرة الصورة اللي انت حاطاها دي للرب يسوع في التوقيع و هو شايل الخروف الضال لانه ساب ال99 خروف و بحث عن الضال يعني هو بيدور علي الضالين و بيفتقدهم برحمته ثقي انك في ايديه و مش حيسيبك
في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق و لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 مارس 2011)

*أخطأوا فى قرار الذهاب الى سوريا
كان امامهم الاردن او لبنان
او اوربا وخصوصا ايطاليا او اليونان
فلا اعرف على اى اساس اختارو  سوريا
فمعروف ان سوريا اكثر تعنت من مصر فى موضوع المرتدين
ربنا يساعدهم ويخرجو  الى اى بلد اخرى*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 مارس 2011)

*لبنان كانت بالقطع افضل او تركيا...*​


----------



## bob (25 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]oH18PZGuJ0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## عمادفايز (25 مارس 2011)

*ربنا معاة​*


----------



## Alcrusader (25 مارس 2011)

*الإسلام مافيا.
من خرج من المافيا، مصيره الموت.
هيدا قانون اللعبة.

ربنا يكون مع كل من يمر بهذه التجربة...*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 مارس 2011)

*شهاده الاخ ماهر الجوهري للثورة جميلة جدا...و لكن العيب في عقليه الافراد الزباله الي لسه في البلد...*

*سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 مارس 2011)

*



الإسلام مافيا.
من خرج من المافيا، مصيره الموت.
هيدا قانون اللعبة.

ربنا يكون مع كل من يمر بهذه التجربة...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
خرجت بلا اسف من تلك المافيا و اترجي الموت...بس يا ريت يكون بلا الم...

سلام*​


----------



## azazi (25 مارس 2011)

شكراً لتعليقاتكم ومشاركاتكم


----------



## BITAR (25 مارس 2011)

*من يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (25 مارس 2011)

*اكيد ربنا مش هيسبهم مدام ماهو معاهم من البدايه وعارفهم طريقه قادر يكون معاهم للنهايه ربنا معاهم ويرشدهم ويحافظ عليهم*


----------



## azazi (27 أبريل 2011)

*مصريّ متنصّر ينجو من أخطار محتملة في سوريا*






ماهر الجوهري ودينا ابنته في إحدى الشقق في مصر، حيث كانا يعيشان في الخفاء.

(الصورة: وكالة كومباس)


ماهر الجوهري وابنته يتقدّمان بطلب للحصول على حق اللجوء في فرنسا.

اسطنبول، 21/04 (CDN) — أفاد مدافعون عن حقوق الإنسان بأنّ الأب وابنته اللذين قضيا سنتين ونصف في الخفاء في مصر بعد تحوّلهما إلى المسيحية قبل فرارهما إلى سوريا، وصلا يوم أمس إلى فرنسا وقدّما طلباً باللجوء هناك. وكان ماهر أحمد المعتصم بالله الجوهري البالغ من العمر 58 عاماً قد أصبح هدفاً للإسلاميّين في مصر بعدما حاول تغيير الانتماء الدينيّ على بطاقة هويته الوطنية من مسلم إلى مسيحيّ. وقد وصل هو وابنته دينا المعتصم البالغة من العمر 17 عاماً إلى باريس قادمين من سوريا في 30 آذار/مارس بعدما هربا إلى دمشق في 22 شباط/فبراير في أعقاب الثورة في مصر التي خلعت الرئيس المصري آنذاك حسني مبارك. وقد أضعفت احتجاجات 25 كانون الثاني/يناير-11 شباط/فبراير وزارة الداخلية في مصر، وهي المؤسسة التي ضايفت الجوهري ومنعته من مغادرة البلاد. وقد فرّ الجوهري إلى سوريا لأنها كانت الطريقة الأسرع والأسهل على حد سواء للخروج من مصر، لكنه قال إنه خشي أيضاً من المعارضة الإسلامية للمتنصّرين في سوريا، ومن تزايد الاضطرابات السياسية في دمشق. وقال، "عندما وصلنا الى السفارة الفرنسية في سوريا كنا خائفَيْن جداً بسبب ما كان يحدث في سوريا في ذلك الوقت". ويأمل الجوهري وابنته بنهاية المطاف في الحصول على تأشيرة دخول إلى الولايات المتحدة ومن ثم الهجرة.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا معاهم

إنما بجد ما كانش ح يبقى فيه مشكلة من الأصل لو ما كانتش خانة الديانة موجودة فى الأوراق الرسمية​*


----------

